
U.S. Imposes Trade Tariffs, Signaling Tougher Line on China - mudil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-imposes-trade-tariffs-signaling-tougher-line-on-china-1516658821
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/9dY7X](http://archive.is/9dY7X)

------
sxates
Duplicate discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16208392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16208392)

